# Consulta sobre Detectores-Sensores



## nestor m. aimaretti (May 3, 2007)

Amigos, estoy realizando un curso sobre PLC y el tutor tiró el debate de si detector y sensor es lo mismo, hasta donde alcanso a ver se los utiliza indistintamente en diversos materiales pero me queda la duda de que si determinado tipo de detectores necesitan para desarrollar su acción dos o mas sensores, de ser así no todo sensor necesariamente tendria que ser detector. Si alguien tiene es tema mas claro le agradecería su opinión.


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 3, 2007)

Yo creo que sensor es el elemento que realiza la funcion de sensado o deteccion, mientras que el detector incluye el sensor mas toda la electronica necesaria para que de una señal utilizable para la aplicacion.

Creo que la descripcion seria la siguiente:

Un detector es un elemento que en su interior esta formado por un sensor y todos los elementos de acondicionamiento necesarios para obtener una salida adecuada para gobernar una carga.


Supongo que el mal uso viene de la historia de la electricidad/electronica, debemos recordar que hubo un tiempo que cada pieza valia un paston y se realizaban inventos para que el mismo sensor diera suficiente potencia como para activar las cosas.

No seria el primer circuito que veo conectando una LDR directamente a un rele, el circuito funcionaba, pero las luces se encendian mas o menos cuando oscurecia, si pasaba una nube tambien, o sea un circuito bastante  malo, pero funcionaba y era lo que habia.


----------



## thors (May 4, 2007)

si bien para algunos es semantica creo que un detector puede ser desde un simple micro como final de carrera hasta un detector de picos que es ya un aparato electronico
un sensor es mas complejo por que en esta categoria entran las termocuplas y otros mas
que tienen una respuesta analoga al proceso asociada

osea  un detector realiza una funcion 1 y 0 
un sensor tiene un amplio rango de estados  

ahora en la practica ambos estan combinados electronicamente para realizar la funcion deseada como los pirometros trabajan con un sensor como pt100 o termopar pero 
la funcion es "detectar" cuando la temperatura "sensada" es igual a la ajustada para activar algun rele

bueno para mi hay sensores puros como pt100 o temocuplas  y hay detctores puros como los micros o detectores de barrera o reflex y las convinacion de estos se llamaran de acuerdo al proceso


----------



## apertao (May 4, 2007)

tiopepe estoy de acuerdo.Para simplificar un sensor es parte de un detector.ya si quieres podemos entrar en tipo de sensores,gas,agua,vibracion,mivimiento,calor,etc,etc,pero es parte del detector


----------



## nestor m. aimaretti (May 5, 2007)

Gracias por los aportes, he hecho la consulta por diferentes vías y en líneas generales hay bastante divergencia en las respuestas. Parece que el tema nunca dió para que se omologen los criterios. Les transcribo textualmente lo que un profesor de robótica contesto a mi consulta...“Mi opinión es que no hay mucha diferencia y en muchos casos se pueden usar como sinónimos. Por buscar los matices, la palabra sensor es mas
genérica, se usa con mas frecuencia y suele asociarse a entregar medidas de alguna magnitud dentro de algún rango. Por ejemplo sensor de distancia o proximidad.
Quizás, el detector esta mas orientado a algún estimulo concreto y su salida suele ser binaria: si o no (por ejemplo detector de presencia, detector de fin de carrera),Se suele usar menos que sensor.”


----------

